# Chile Rellenos Quiche



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

*Chile Rellenos Quiche *







[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/font]​[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


_Ingredients:_ 

1 (9-inch) frozen pastry shell
2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese
1 (4-ounce) can diced green chiles, drained
4 eggs
1 cup half-and-half
¼ teaspoon pepper
Taco sauce
Egg Topping (optional, recipe follows) 



_Directions:_ 

Preheat oven to 475 F. Bake frozen pastry shell for 5 minutes. Reduce oven to 375 F. 

Sprinkle 1 cup cheese in the partially baked crust. Layer with half of the chiles. Sprinkle with remaining cup of cheese. Add remaining chiles (more, if you like it hot). 

Mix together the eggs, half-and-half and pepper, and pour over the chiles. Bake in 375 F oven for 30 minutes. Serve with taco sauce. Or, add Egg Topping, bake and serve. Makes 6 to 8 servings. 



*Egg Topping: *

In a small bowl, beat 2 eggs whites until very stiff. Fold in 2 egg yolks, slightly beaten, until just blended. Spoon oven baked quiche. Be sure to seal topping to edge of crust. Return to oven and bake at 375 F for 15 minutes, or until golden brown. 



PER SERVING: Cal 259 (62% fat) *Fat* 18 g (9 g sat) *Chol* 185 mg *Sodium* 420 mg* Carb* 11 g *Calcium* 281 mg


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Is this a spicy thing?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 23, 2005)

That sounds great!


----------

